# Stupid just can't be fixed = terminal



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been working on a bike trying to get rid of what seems to be an electrical breakdown going to coils. First question to customer was has the buss conn been eliminated , response was yea it's already been cut out. Dumb f me looks and see's a bundle of crap taped up like nobody's business and assumed since everything else worked it was done correctly . Well assumption is the mother of all .. Y'all know the rest . After tape was removed just for sht and grins this is what I see ... 













From what best I can tell , the bare wire pictured was shoved in the burnt plastic opening in attempt to make contact. 

I gotta find another side job , my people skills are fading quickly . It's kinda like measure twice cut once .. Or half arse it the first time , repeat , repeat repeat then pay to have it fixed correctly. Short cuts don't pay off for all you guys just starting to play around with making your own repairs . Foolish repairs cost twice the amount than doing it right the FIRST time ! Even though this is an easy and cheap fix , it's still an example of trying to shortcut a repair . Obviously I was infected as well for not checking first and verifying . I'm going to disinfect and try to wash the dumb away now so I'm done with my rant lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Really diggin the painters tape here with no type of termination , just wires twisted together.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow... Some people.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

wow.. that's not only stupid that's dangerous. It caught fire and melted and the guy just said "screw it" and tried to jam it back in to get it to work..


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Talk about half ars


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

That's why you makin the big bucks!! Remember one thing, trust but verify.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hey why you fronting me out on wwwintraweb .. lol.. some peoples kidds ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I cant help but say I busted out laughing at the first 2 pics....one thing I cant stand is rigging something.


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

nothing wrong with tellin the guy its gonna cost him more to fix it right. I get stuff like this all the time. if we find something isnt right or somebody half *** something, then we will tell them the problem and tell them what it will cost to fix it. Just means more $$$$$. keep your head up man all you can do is laugh at it lol

i had a guy come to me about 2 months ago who took his entire bike apart to re-powdercoat the frame. he came to me with a truck bed full of scattered parts and a huge ball of wiring and harnesses. I just laughed cuz i knew this poor guy was in over his head. some people have a niche for this sort of thing and others dont. but its the ones who dont who keep you in business


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

RAGE Customs said:


> nothing wrong with tellin the guy its gonna cost him more to fix it right. I get stuff like this all the time. if we find something isnt right or somebody half *** something, then we will tell them the problem and tell them what it will cost to fix it. Just means more $$$$$. keep your head up man all you can do is laugh at it lol
> 
> i had a guy come to me about 2 months ago who took his entire bike apart to re-powdercoat the frame. he came to me with a truck bed full of scattered parts and a huge ball of wiring and harnesses. I just laughed cuz i knew this poor guy was in over his head. some people have a niche for this sort of thing and others dont. but its the ones who dont who keep you in business


I love the ones who don't its extra cash in my pocket but sometimes its friends and I hate charging them a lot but it takes up my time so they pay up.:what:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

RAGE Customs said:


> nothing wrong with tellin the guy its gonna cost him more to fix it right. I get stuff like this all the time. if we find something isnt right or somebody half *** something, then we will tell them the problem and tell them what it will cost to fix it. Just means more $$$$$. keep your head up man all you can do is laugh at it lol
> 
> i had a guy come to me about 2 months ago who took his entire bike apart to re-powdercoat the frame. he came to me with a truck bed full of scattered parts and a huge ball of wiring and harnesses. I just laughed cuz i knew this poor guy was in over his head. some people have a niche for this sort of thing and others dont. but its the ones who dont who keep you in business


Very true sir, just hard to keep composure after chasing something like this , knowing all along what the symptoms pointed to . I should have been smart enough to check after I couldn't get the miss to change with 3 different carbs I tried on it 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

brutemike said:


> I love the ones who don't its extra cash in my pocket but sometimes its friends and I hate charging them a lot but it takes up my time so they pay up.:what:


Lucky for me my close friends I ride with dont half arse repairs. They would first have to attempt to do it by themselves lol. But my Sunday nights typically are when we get together and fix or mod what's broken so it gives us time to hang out without kids and take our time to do it all right 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> hey why you fronting me out on wwwintraweb .. lol.. some peoples kidds ..


Dayum bro if you had of just kept quiet about it nobody here would know you are secretly driving a brute on the weekends and trying to become an electrician on the side . Shame shame -kinda like when I told a co- worker if he had of stayed in that closet nobody would have known the difference . But nooooo nobody listens to ole B 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

